# Notched beam construction set



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Let's face it, this is how to make Lincoln logs, which have been around for many years, and free plans available to make them. What this guy did tho was enlarge them, which is a neat idea. Every now and then I have considered making a set, but it would be such a pain cutting the small notches and all, I would pass. This should make notching easier, and faster. Very neat idea, and wonder why it hasn't been done before, or maybe it has, and I just missed it. 
Notched Beam Construction Set


----------

